# Bellator announces inaugural light heavyweight tournament for fourth season



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

> Bellator Fighting Championships will soon name a light heavyweight champion.
> 
> The tournament-based promotion today announced that its upcoming fourth season will host a 205-pound bracket, with the winner of the eight-man field earning Bellator's first light heavyweight title and $100,000.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/21814/bel...-heavyweight-tournament-for-fourth-season.mma

Bellator is awesome, with the new MTV deal we should start seeing some great things from them as usual. Discuss.


----------

